# Domaine de messagerie personnalisé



## horuseye (5 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour,

j’ai créé une adresse de messagerie avec un nom de domaine personnalisé et je l’ai, par inadvertance, associée à l’adresse de mon AppleID. Or cette adresse était destinée à un membre de ma famille. Je l’ai donc supprimée. Malgré cela, lorsque le membre de ma famille essaie de recréer cette adresse personnalisée suite à l’invitation que je lui ai envoyée, Apple indique que cette adresse est déjà associée à mon compte et qu’elle ne peut pas être réutilisée. Pourtant, je l’ai bien supprimée… Alors quoi ? Une adresse créée et supprimée reste-t-elle tout de même en mémoire chez Apple ?
Si vous savez comment réellement supprimer une telle adresse je vous lirai avec attention !
Merci pour votre aide…


----------

